# Pump Track Dirt



## Scraggles (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been thinking of building a pump track for a while now. The only thing is that I don't really want to spend any money on the dirt. Has anyone built a track using just fill dirt? I'm trying to source all the dirt for free from Craigslist.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

As long as it isn't fill rubble (fill dirt often has all sorts of trash in it) or too sandy, it should be ok.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

If has to be just right. Check it out before hand, don't trust what they say.
Those that know more can fill in the details. Depends on where you live.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

It completely depends what kind of dirt it is. Lots of pump tracks and bmx trails are built from dirt dug right there at the site (nothing is brought in). But, other places simply don't have dirt that will stay packed (too silty or sandy).

You basically want a soil that is a mix with some clay content (but not pure clay). Sometimes it's described as "sandy loam with clay content." Some people look for baseball pitcher's mound dirt when contacting dirt companies.

Some types of dirt require a lot of re-watering of the track, while others require very little. Some dirt cracks and crumbles in the sun very quickly, while other types don't.

For example, at this spot, the native black farming-type soil was difficult to dig when dry, but was insanely sticky and clumpy when wet, then very cracky/crumbly when dry. Sort of a nightmare. We built with it anyway, but then added a much sandier lighter clay mix as a top layer.









Like Reese's. 








Allied Compound -- End of the World Jam - January 2012

Other spots are going to be ultra workable packable loam all the way through. 

















There is some discussion of dirt in this mega-thread:
https://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/dj-pump-track-plans-402237.html


----------

